# RISOLTO: nForce2_smbus conflicts with ACPI region SM00

## Matte88

Dopo aver compilato il kernel ed aver visto che effettua il boot senza problemi, riconoscendo tutto l'hardware, dando da root 

```
dmesg | grep -i nforce
```

 ci sono questi errori

```
[ 0.525567] ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c00-0x1c3f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x1c00-0x1c05]

[ 0.525860] nForce2_smbus 0000: 00:0a.1: error probing SMB1

[ 0.525952] ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c80-0x1cbf] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c80-0x1c85]

[ 0.526249] nForce2_smbus 0000: 00:0a.1: error probing SMB2
```

Da quanto ho trovato in giro per la rete mi par d'aver capito ci sia un problema coi sensori (lm_sensors). Nonostante abbia impostato questa opzione nella riga del kernel di grub.conf (grub 0.97-r9) 

```
acpi_enforce_resources=lax 
```

 l'errore s'è ripresentato.

Sto usando Gentoo amd64 stabile col profilo 10.0/desktop/kde.

Avete idee in merito?

Grazie anticipatamente, ciao!   :Cool: 

----------

## Matte88

Ho risolto: è bastato togliere il supporto I2C nek kernel

----------

## armaoin

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Ho risolto: è bastato togliere il supporto I2C nek kernel

 

In questo modo non ci sono più conflitti dato che non c'è più il modulo smbus, personalmente non credo sia questa la soluzione corretta.

Anche io ho lo stesso problema (solo che il mio chipset è ati) e personalmente sono rimasto con il vecchio kernel (2.6.30) in attesa che stabilizzino versioni più recenti che magari risolvono il conflitto.

----------

## Matte88

Tra l'avere un conflitto o no riguardo ai sensori, preferisco togliere il supporto. Altri errori non ne ho.

Se poi sono in fallo accetto correzioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

